
Work Culture Toxicity in Tech - yarapavan
https://www.nadyaprimak.com/blog/career/work-culture-toxicity-in-tech/
======
allovernow
>What makes it worse is that tech elevates this capitalist propaganda,
glorifying workaholic ism

A desire to throw yourself into your work isn't capitalist propaganda. The
fact that one doesn't want to compete at this level is not an excuse to
dismiss it as such. The people who are best at anything are the ones who
obsess over it and dedicate themselves to it. That is the nature of a reality
where time and resources are limited.

